# Sugar bit me today :(



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

I came home from work on my lunch today to let the dogs out to toilet, I lifted out Spice in one hand and Sugar in the other from their crate, like I always do. Well within seconds Sugar whipped round and went straight for my hand, bit right into my thumb, there are 2 puncture holes in it and a blood blister too. I can't remember exactly as it happened so fast, but I must have dropped Spice in the shock and Sugar went for my other hand which has a couple of scratches and another blood blister. My thumb was bleeding pretty bad and there were blood drops on the door handle and on the door step to the garden as when it was all over I put them straight out. I was so shocked and I was shaking, she really scared me.

Anyway my husband wanted to get rid of her at first but I've convinced him to give her another chance, she is such a nervous dog, how can I help her?


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

OMG I don't have advice but I am sure you feel awful. Is it possible you woke her up and she was still upset when you let her out of the crate? Or she doesn't feel well? I am sorry for this event.


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Finn said:


> OMG I don't have advice but I am sure you feel awful. Is it possible you woke her up and she was still upset when you let her out of the crate? Or she doesn't feel well? I am sorry for this event.


Thank u. I don't think I woke her but I suppose as I was on my lunch break I was rushing a bit so it's possible. She's a really sensitive dog, I suppose I will prob never kno wat was going through her head and y exactly she did it.

I'm just so sad over it, she's acting totally normal now, she's lying beside me as I write this, but I can't help but feel a tiny bit nervous around her now, which I know won't help her nerves at all


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

I understand. One of my Chi fosters bit me badly once (it was my fault) but I could never completely trust him again. And even my little Finn got nippy with me once when he was fed up with my kisses. Oh, it's heartbreaking.


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Finn said:


> I understand. One of my Chi fosters bit me badly once (it was my fault) but I could never completely trust him again. And even my little Finn got nippy with me once when he was fed up with my kisses. Oh, it's heartbreaking.


Awe I'm not the only one then, in wat way was it ur fault do u think? It is heartbreaking for sure, I'm gutted, I feel awful about it and am just trying to think of ways to help her and hopefully prevent it happening again.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Any way you can open the crate and let them come out on their own? Some of mine get possesive of their "den" and will defend it. Just a thought.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

First make sure she isn't in pain. It sounds like a defensive bite, so maybe you either accidentally hurt her. How did she act afterwards? Do you think she was just being a teenager and telling you off for picking her up against her will? Obviously these are two very different scenario's so would need dealing with differently.


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

svdreamer said:


> Any way you can open the crate and let them come out on their own? Some of mine get possesive of their "den" and will defend it. Just a thought.


That's actually something my husband said about it today too, he said to try just letting her walk to the garden from the crate on her own. She does often seem/look uncomfortable with being lifted sometimes, not as if she's in pain, I mean just that she wud rather not be lifted. I always lift them thinking they are still puppies and i dont want them to pee in the house on the way out, but really ive no business not trusting her as she is so good with house training. 

So yes that is good advice thank u


----------



## Bianca00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Bianca has bitten me before and she's been with me her whole life. She's been pinched as I've picked her up. That could have happened since you were in a hurry.


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

SugarChi said:


> Awe I'm not the only one then, in wat way was it ur fault do u think? It is heartbreaking for sure, I'm gutted, I feel awful about it and am just trying to think of ways to help her and hopefully prevent it happening again.


Willy was asleep. He is always Mr Crankypants when it's time to go to bed, and he was settled down in a place he is not allowed to be. I tried to get him up, but he wasn't moving. The mistake I made was trying to swoop him up after that--he got ticked off and bit me. He was a foster and I should have known better not to push my limits. From then on, I still swooped him up (the Chis do not get to say "no I do not want to go to bed!") but I used a fleece blanket. Eventually he caught on and when I said "bedtime," he went to bed with the others.


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Wicked Pixie said:


> First make sure she isn't in pain. It sounds like a defensive bite, so maybe you either accidentally hurt her. How did she act afterwards? Do you think she was just being a teenager and telling you off for picking her up against her will? Obviously these are two very different scenario's so would need dealing with differently.


I didnt think I hurt her wen I lifted her but that's not to say I didn't accidentally hurt her somehow, obviously it's possible. I know because they are so small it can be easily done without always realising. She acted the way she does if I've told her off for something afterwards. She crept up to me with her ears back wagging her tail wanting me to stroke her, as if she was saying "I'm sorry, I know I did something wrong", but obviously dogs don't think like that lol. And then after I stroked her she was normal and has been normal since. 

She was possibly telling me off and just being stubborn about being picked up, but keep in mind this wasn't just a growl and nip. She properly dug her teeth into my thumb, as if she was really angry. Oh I just don't kno


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Finn said:


> Willy was asleep. He is always Mr Crankypants when it's time to go to bed, and he was settled down in a place he is not allowed to be. I tried to get him up, but he wasn't moving. The mistake I made was trying to swoop him up after that--he got ticked off and bit me. He was a foster and I should have known better not to push my limits. From then on, I still swooped him up (the Chis do not get to say "no I do not want to go to bed!") but I used a fleece blanket. Eventually he caught on and when I said "bedtime," he went to bed with the others.


Ah I see, I was thinking of maybe getting a pair of gloves for wen I need to lift her. I kno it sounds a bit drastic but I kno I am going to be nervous next time I need to lift her and would rather hav gloves on for confidence, for me and for her so she doesn't pick up on my nerves.


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Bianca00 said:


> Bianca has bitten me before and she's been with me her whole life. She's been pinched as I've picked her up. That could have happened since you were in a hurry.


And wat did u do after? Did u change anything? Has she been ok since? Do u kno y she bit u? Sorry so many questions lol!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

My first thought was that you somehow may have hurt her when you picked her up. I know that has happened at our house. I will say though Lulu most definitely knows when she has done something wrong. She is 4 yrs old, but I do believe she may have known after the fact she shouldn't have done that to her pack leader. I would do the things people have suggested such as letting her walk out of her crate or be sure she's aware you are going to pick her up, but if it happens again, God forbid, she should know by your actions that is not acceptable. I'm not saying punishment, but a shreik or loud ouch and don't pick her up and love on her when she shows remorse in her way.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

The fact she bit you hard makes it sound like a pain response, did she yelp? 
Sometimes Harley can get a bit stroppy now he is a full-grown male (all 2kg of him lol) and will 'bite' if someone tries to move him when he doesn't want to, but it is just mouthing, if you aren't watching, you can't actually tell. He gets told off for this, and removed from the favoured spot.
I would do some training with Sugar, to re-build your confidence, re-affirm your position as pack leader and re-establish your bond. Doesn't matter what, sit, stays, recalls, whatever, just have her do something for you so you can praise her for doing it right.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I saw this in your other thread about wet food. 



> Sugar has stopped eating her dry food and will only eat wet at the minute and the one I've bought was just to mix with her dry food to try make her eat it and is not particulary good quality, but she's just licking the wet food and leaving the kibble.


That, in combination with the fact that she bit you, makes me wonder if maybe she is ill. A sudden change of appetite and behavioral changes are both signs of a health issue. Maybe this is just me, I would make an appointment with the vet and talk about possible causes. I know that was mentioned in the other thread, and I definitely think it is something to think about.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I know what you mean. I have a tendency to want to pick up Angel.But, If I get his attention first, He is usually ok. 

But you are right, maybe you should trust her to not pee on her way out. I know how you feel. I am such a worry wort, that I don't like to let him out unless he is on a leash. So when it's time to go out and potty, he sits and I put his leash on him. When he's done, sometimes I let him run for just a few minutes.

I really hate getting bit! Lol.


----------



## riverofchange (Jun 21, 2012)

I can't really add much that hasn't already been said other than it sounds like you may have startled her and hurt her by accident.

She could have been dreaming and the "monster" just got her. Also is she spayed? Oreo has to be picked up a certain way because done wrong it will stretch her scar and make her yelp.

Don't let one incident ruin your relationship with your pet. If she were to do it again then I would say it is behavourial and needs to be addressed.

It really sounds like a series of lack of communication that led up to this incident.

Good luck


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I think that she needs to walk to the garden. Many dogs really detest being picked up. I know that nervous, shy chi's hate being picked up. The only way I can pick Emmie up, is to sit in my recliner, and she always comes up with the doggie steps. Then I can get her. So sorry this happened. She sounded as if she was defending herself in a panic.


----------



## Kurukulla (Sep 26, 2011)

If shes not spayed.. has she had her season yet, if not shes at that age where she could be due into season.. behaviours change drastically in some.. some get more clingy and loving others what to kill anything that even looks at them.. makes sense with her appetite changing too as both my intact girls go a bit funny when they are coming into heat.. one totally goes off all food the other eats like crazy but is depressed (am sure shes comfort eating hehe).. now tell me shes spayed and ill shut up lol

I would call her out the crate all excited and go to the back door and let them both out.. also try taking her for a walk alone as it'll reaffirm your bond with her. 

Try positive reinforcement.. nervous dogs do WAAAAY better with this than the old... im the pack leader stuff.. Even coaxing her out with food will be better than picking her up and getting bitten.. the younger one can also learn from her behaviour..


----------



## MamaTank (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm so sorry  I had a few fosters bite me, but once was because I was weighing pups and she got defensive and upset, another because he had a broken leg. Maybe you just startled her?


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Angel1210 said:


> I know what you mean. I have a tendency to want to pick up Angel.But, If I get his attention first, He is usually ok.
> 
> But you are right, maybe you should trust her to not pee on her way out. I know how you feel. I am such a worry wort, that I don't like to let him out unless he is on a leash. So when it's time to go out and potty, he sits and I put his leash on him. When he's done, sometimes I let him run for just a few minutes.
> 
> I really hate getting bit! Lol.


Sorry guys I've only just realised now that there was more replies to this thread, my emails must not have come through!

I have been trusting her and letting her walk from her crate to the garden and back in again after and it's been great! She loves it, she gets real happy with herself after as if she's thinking " I can walk on my own mum see!", and I've been praising her loads for it so when I come to let her out of the crate she gets excited, before she always seemed nervous, she just must prefer to not be lifted anymore. I don't kno why I had been so worried to let her walk in and out on her own, I was worrying for nothing and treating her like a baby, but she's old enough now and never toilets in the house anymore. 



susan davis said:


> I think that she needs to walk to the garden. Many dogs really detest being picked up. I know that nervous, shy chi's hate being picked up. The only way I can pick Emmie up, is to sit in my recliner, and she always comes up with the doggie steps. Then I can get her. So sorry this happened. She sounded as if she was defending herself in a panic.


Ye that's def it, she isn't fussed on being lifted, dunno why it took me so long to realise that  But I have now and I'm giving her much more freedom and trusting her and she seems so much happier already. 



Kurukulla said:


> If shes not spayed.. has she had her season yet, if not shes at that age where she could be due into season.. behaviours change drastically in some.. some get more clingy and loving others what to kill anything that even looks at them.. makes sense with her appetite changing too as both my intact girls go a bit funny when they are coming into heat.. one totally goes off all food the other eats like crazy but is depressed (am sure shes comfort eating hehe).. now tell me shes spayed and ill shut up lol
> 
> I would call her out the crate all excited and go to the back door and let them both out.. also try taking her for a walk alone as it'll reaffirm your bond with her.
> 
> Try positive reinforcement.. nervous dogs do WAAAAY better with this than the old... im the pack leader stuff.. Even coaxing her out with food will be better than picking her up and getting bitten.. the younger one can also learn from her behaviour..


No she's not spayed yet and hasn't had her 1st heat yet, is that normal that she hasn't had it? Ye she was def being different, not eating as much (though she's never been a big eater) and seeming really withdrawn. But as I say she seems better now I'm giving her more freedo. Yes I defo agree with that, I have tried pack leader with her but it doesn't work, if I try to dominate her in any way she just shivers and cowers, she's way too sensitive. But she loves being praised so that's the only way I can get her to do things for me. 



riverofchange said:


> I can't really add much that hasn't already been said other than it sounds like you may have startled her and hurt her by accident.
> 
> She could have been dreaming and the "monster" just got her. Also is she spayed? Oreo has to be picked up a certain way because done wrong it will stretch her scar and make her yelp.
> 
> ...


Thanks for ur reply, yes I figure now that I must have hurt her accidentally, ESP as I had Spice in my other hand, I could have been holding her tighter than I realised or something. I have been trying to bond with her more since it happened, cuddling her more and feeding her tasty treats from my hand etc. so far it's been working and I'm less nervous myself. Fingers crossed I can prevent this happening again  



MamaTank said:


> I'm so sorry  I had a few fosters bite me, but once was because I was weighing pups and she got defensive and upset, another because he had a broken leg. Maybe you just startled her?


thanks ye I figure I was holding her too tight, maybe squeezing her tummy or something buy mistake, she's so lightly built it would be easy to hurt her without realising.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I just saw this thread, personally I'll be the voice of dissent here.

I've not been bitten by my dogs and if I was.. that would cause HUGE red flags for me.
Does she exhibit other dominant behavior? You have posted you are scared of being bitten again and this can and will likely cause a negative cycle, dogs can smell fear! they know it better than we do.. you should be able to put your hands in her crate, manipulate her, and touch her food as she is eating it without ANY issue from her.

It's hard to determine what's really going on via the internet however.. but I do wish you well.
Can you possibly set up the same situation again to see how she reacts?


----------



## Kurukulla (Sep 26, 2011)

Yes perfectly normal she hasn't had her season yet, some wait as late as 14 months... Change of behaviour, appetite can happen as early as 6 weeks before so I would bet this is all due to her season. Bits not acceptable at all.. She definitely shouldn't bite but if she's a nervous dog shell just need a little more coaxing.. I am a firm believer in not dominating nervous dogs and would think she bit out of fear rather than dominance. 
If she loves being praised then you can use that... Make everything so she gets praise when she does right.. Call her out her crate give her a treat throw a party whatever and get her outside.. 

When she comes in your younger one may come in straight after... So keep an eye on both. I had a 6 month old come into season straight after my 18 month old did.


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

KittyD said:


> I just saw this thread, personally I'll be the voice of dissent here.
> 
> I've not been bitten by my dogs and if I was.. that would cause HUGE red flags for me.
> Does she exhibit other dominant behavior? You have posted you are scared of being bitten again and this can and will likely cause a negative cycle, dogs can smell fear! they know it better than we do.. you should be able to put your hands in her crate, manipulate her, and touch her food as she is eating it without ANY issue from her.
> ...


That was pretty much my husbands view on it at first, he was very worried and not happy about it at all, he always says once a dog bites that's it, they are gone. 

But I don't think she is trying to be dominant (I could be wrong tho), I think she is just overly nervous of things. It can be very frustrating at times as she gets nervous over the silliest things! 

I can put my hands in her crate, but I would be nervous of putting my hands near her face, I would have to be very slow and talk to her while I do it. 
She def let's me touch her food while she's eating and all, as I say she's not a big eater so really doesn't care about food. Manipulating her I don't know about, again I would be nervous incase I irritated her or she got nervous of what I was doing. 

She growls a lot at Spice, is that normal though between dogs? Even if there's no food involved, she growls at her when she gets close to her, but I think Spice would irritate her as she's younger and more lively. 

Thanks for ur reply, I'm hoping this won't happen again  




Kurukulla said:


> Yes perfectly normal she hasn't had her season yet, some wait as late as 14 months... Change of behaviour, appetite can happen as early as 6 weeks before so I would bet this is all due to her season. Bits not acceptable at all.. She definitely shouldn't bite but if she's a nervous dog shell just need a little more coaxing.. I am a firm believer in not dominating nervous dogs and would think she bit out of fear rather than dominance.
> If she loves being praised then you can use that... Make everything so she gets praise when she does right.. Call her out her crate give her a treat throw a party whatever and get her outside..
> 
> When she comes in your younger one may come in straight after... So keep an eye on both. I had a 6 month old come into season straight after my 18 month old did.


oh ok, cos I keep thinking she should hav gone into season by now as my niece has a chi just a month older who's had her first season a few weeks ago. 
I was surprised when she bit me, though my husband had said a few times before that he thought she could turn, as she's so nervy and 'wierd' as he puts it lol. So what should I do if she does something wrong? Not that she needs much disciplining, but when she does something I don't want her to I don't know how to react as if I tell her off she just shakes and huffs with me for ages! 

Oh flip I didn't even think that could happen, could Spice have have her heat that young?!


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Also I should mention that about an hour after it happened I asked a neighbour to come in and do a wee test for me. I got her to come in and sit for a few minutes, then get up and lift Sugar and put her back down a few times and in a few diff ways, she lifted her quite fast a couple of the times and Sugar didn't react at all! 

I was watching it nervously, afraid of my neighbour getting bit but Sugar didn't even growl or anything! After that I could convince my hubby to not get rid of Sugar.


----------

